
Bernie Sanders unveils $150B plan to expand high-speed internet access - ccwilson10
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/6/20998849/bernie-sanders-rural-broadband-access-internet-cable-monopolies-antitrust-election-2020
======
proxybop
I’m glad a political candidate is talking about this. In my town and many
others, there is only one cable provider and they suck

------
IXxXI
The state wants to spend $150 billion to achieve what a competent private
sector contractor could for only $20 million. Nothing new here.

------
crshstsh
Access to the internet(information) should be regarded as a human right.

